# Steelhead Eggs - Available anywhere in Ohio



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Are there any bait shops in Ohio where one can get fresh steelhead eggs?

There are shops in PA where you can get steelhead skein for making a donation to the local trout club.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

PIKEMAN said:


> Are there any bait shops in Ohio where one can get fresh steelhead eggs?
> 
> 
> 
> There are shops in PA where you can get steelhead skein for making a donation to the local trout club.



Rodmakers has spawn sacks tied up for 2.50 a dozen. No skein though.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Illegal to sell steelhead eggs in Ohio


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

The sale of steelhead eggs is also illegal in Pennsylvania, but there are local shops by Elk Creek (Erie area) where one can make a donation and get bag of skein. I have not found any shops in Ohio that offer the same service.

In my experience, nothing beats fresh steelhead eggs for bait. I've made a number of trips to Erie, PA on Friday nights such that I could get a bag of fresh skein to tie egg sacs to be used for fishing the next morning. I would much prefer to visit a local Ohio shop such that I could sleep in my own bed on Friday night rather than getting hotel in Erie.

ZT - thanks for the tip on Rodmakers. I'll check them out. I thought that they made sacs using salmon eggs. I have had some success using salmon eggs, but I only use them when I can't get my hands on fresh steelhead eggs.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

It's illegal to poach/harvest eggs in Ohio.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

PIKEMAN said:


> The sale of steelhead eggs is also illegal in Pennsylvania, but there are local shops by Elk Creek (Erie area) where one can make a donation and get bag of skein. I have not found any shops in Ohio that offer the same service.
> 
> In my experience, nothing beats fresh steelhead eggs for bait. I've made a number of trips to Erie, PA on Friday nights such that I could get a bag of fresh skein to tie egg sacs to be used for fishing the next morning. I would much prefer to visit a local Ohio shop such that I could sleep in my own bed on Friday night rather than getting hotel in Erie.
> 
> ZT - thanks for the tip on Rodmakers. I'll check them out. I thought that they made sacs using salmon eggs. I have had some success using salmon eggs, but I only use them when I can't get my hands on fresh steelhead eggs.


Elk Creek can do it because they are smoking the fresh fish meat for customers. The roe is a byproduct of that operation and, since its donation, they are not making profit from the illegal harvesting of eggs.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Used to be pretty easy to pick up a quart jar of fresh salmon eggs for $9 at local bait shop in Ohio. From what I heard Atlas Mikes bought up a bunch of contracts and basically made it harder for small bait shops to get their hands on the salmon eggs going forward. - Just what a local bait shop owner has told me this fall...


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the input. 

I'm off to Erie this evening to get some fresh steelhead eggs to try my luck on Saturday morning. 

Dave


----------

